# Blehhh



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tried the Wise fettuccine alfredo can't imagine it would be any better after 10 years in a bucket. It seemed to taste ok to begin with, but had a weird after taste. Anybody else tried it? Any of this type of crap good?


----------



## cobracon2 (Oct 27, 2014)

I've tried a few Mountain House meals. All I can say is always stock up on salt and pepper. It makes them not so bad. Definetly better than foraging.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

The aftertaste is not from the food...it's the enjoyment of eating leaving your body with each bland bite. agree with salt and pepper and add TOBASCO as a must have to enjoy these types of foods.

seriously though, after a few days to weeks you get used to it and start to actually enjoy them. You just gotta forget what real food tasted like first. I ate packaged meals 3 x day for 8 months straight back in WW Desert storm... The best I ever got was the T-Rations. Not a real -non stored meal for 8 months.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A can of chicken add a lot to the Wise fettuccine alfredo. I've eaten worse, at Macs. At least I didn't get diarrhea from it. Can say the same for Macs.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

You didn't prepare right for eating it. Do not eat anything for three days then eat it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Hot sauce


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> The aftertaste is not from the food...it's the enjoyment of eating leaving your body with each bland bite. agree with salt and pepper and add TOBASCO as a must have to enjoy these types of foods.


It definitely had plenty of salt, maybe half a bottle of Frank's would improve it to the point of edibility.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I've tried the mountain house meat and noodles. Can't recall what the official name was. But it wasn't that bad.

Mountain house also has ice cream. Mine was crushed. So I just ate the bits without water. Without water it was chalky but still candy like. Not bad overall.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> You didn't prepare right for eating it. Do not eat anything for three days then eat it.


Bingo!

A decent amount of my food stores are in the #10 can freeze dried food category.

No,it's not the best tasting stuff,but it sure beats starvation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't even like that stuff fresh cooked. Its sorta like sitting down to eat a whole box of noodles romanoff. Way too rich. Might be ok for a side dish. Now liquini with clam sauce and pizza aint too bad for Eyetalian food. Course Pizza was invented in Noo Yawk City seems like. It might not count.


----------

